# Radios konked out



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

My best friend has a 93' Maxima SE and his radio is not working. He took it to a mechanic and he said it was something in the steering column. The radio still comes on, once in a blue moon as does the clock installed on the dashboard. He said the radio may come once or twice a year but thats about it. I thought that this might be a normal problem kinda like you alls power windows falling but I didn't know, reply back if you need more details.


I don't know a lot about max's as I have a SE-R and a Alty but it you guys don't know anything about maybe your could recommend me to another forum.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, it's poor quality components in the Bose and clocks and door lock timers.. they all suffer from the same problems.

I've been able to fix a few of the radios and 99% of the clocks I've been sent. PM or email me if you want details. I charge MUCH MUCH less than the radio repair shops.


----------

